# President gives Sen. John Kerry another black eye



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

President Obama called on lawmakers to pass a bill that would halt "insider trading" by members of Congress.
Massachusetts Sen. Scott Brown introduced legislation last year to ban members of Congress and their staff from trading stock based on non-public information. Brown championed the cause after watching author Peter Schweizer discuss his book on the subject called "Throw Them All Out" on "60 Minutes."
Schweizer's analysis focused on members of Congress whose stock market profits correlated with legislative matters under their consideration. One of the politicians cited in the book for apparent "insider trading" was Bay State Sen. *John Kerry*, who has vehemently denied making stock trades based on non-public information.

http://www.bostonherald.com/busines...y_another_black_eye/srvc=home&position=recent


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

Karma


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Politico 
*Modified Insider Bill Is Poised to Pass House*
Wall Street Journal - ‎48 minutes ago‎

By ANDREW ACKERMAN And BRODY MULLINS WASHINGTON-The House of Representatives is expected to approve legislation Thursday to tighten insider-trading rules in Congress, despite changes made by a top lawmaker to remove a key disclosure provision.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Why does Kerry always have to deny stuff. He DIDN'T park his boat in RI to avoid taxes. He DIDN'T toss his medals. He DIDN'T trade stocks.

If I cared enough to take the time to research, I KNOW I'd find more, but this clown isn't worth my time.


----------

